# importing breeding queen HELP HELP HELP



## ivca (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi

I am new to breeding so any advise would help.. I have read and studied so much about it now, my head hurts 

I tried to find my queen here in UK but that was difficult so will now import my breeding queen from different country

I have found one, she is Persian chinchilla with inter champion parents.

the breeder is doing the best she can and I am sure all correctly. But I want to be sure on my end too.

So how do I go about the purchase??? well more about the paperwork side of things.

She said something about going to the (in translation, breeders book of pedigree cats) think this is association of breeders in Czech republic.
She said she will sort out `transfer` so my kitten can be registered in out association of breeders.

is this correct???

then she will get her passport and microchip, and rabies injection and all normal vaccinations up to date... 
(think this is all i need right?? for transport into UK)

Now the kitty gets here and I need to do some registering ...

what do I need to do?? who do I register with? GCCF, FIFe or TICA

do I do this registration here? or does she do it there?

also do I choose any of these for my Persian chinchilla or is there some other places.

Thank you for your time everybody and looking forward for some answers


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ivca and welcome to the forum , with regards to your question i cannot help , but if you post down in the cat section ..... under breeding , there are lots of people who can give you the help you are looking for


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Moved this to the cat breeding section for you and I hope someone will be able to help


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you a registered breeder? If not I would register first as it can be a long process. Gccf and tica are the main uk registering bodies. Gccf have certain requirements before registering as a breeder so you may want to research this. Have you previously owned or shown this breed? If not this may be why uk breeders are unwilling to entrust you with a breeding queen. I would advise you to visit some shows and get to know the breeders whose cats you are interested in. Please be aware importing is such a costly and at times difficult process, not the easiest way to start, a uk breeder will also be able to give you help and support through the whole procees. A forge in breeder cannot be there in quite the same way. Also consider the cat will be in the hold and not the cabin of the plane. Have you researched this breeder , don't believe just because a cat does well in the show ring that they are healthy, ethical breeders. I personally feel you need to do some extra research before embarking on this.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with registration rules in the UK. In The Netherlands, it's quite possible to get registered within 2-4 weeks (so for eg. you could choose not to register your cattery until your queen calls the first time). 

I am with FiFe and we have to register ourselves. All the breeder of the kitten does in regards to the official cat club bit, is provide the kitten with the pedigree (from a recognised organisation). 

Which organisation is up to you to decide. What I personally wanted was an organisation which is internationally recognised, professionally run (as far as cat clubs go) and one which has a large number of BSH (my breed) breeders. 

However, that all said and done, I would be wary in regards to importing a breeding cat. All kinds of problems is possible and due to the distance, it can be difficult to solve. Furthermore, one is often clueless as a new breeder so it might be wiser to get a kitten from a someone locally. I know you said that no one will sell you one but then you might want to wonder why someone in another country would? Most breeders I know are extra picky when selling abroad (as it's a big risk for them too). I don't know anyone who would sell a kitten to someone who doesn't already have a cattery.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

A have to agree .... If you are a new breeder and this is your first breeding queen going abroad is not the best thing to do .. You really don't know what you are buying ... It may look good on paper but you must go and see for yourself the condition they are being breed and temperaments of their cats . 


I would never sell a kitten to a person that I have never met or buy from someone I hadn't either 

Going to shows is a fab way of getting to know breeders of the breed you wish to breed ... If you have a plan and can demonstrate your passion for the breed and research everything about them and breeding, genetics, colours , etc someone will entrust one of their queens to you and probably mentor you .

It's hard , I know only to well myself .. Just wanting someone to give you a chance ... Keep at it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Isnt this the same person who imported and had those problems? Why would a new breeder even think of going abroad when there are so many great Chin breeders in the UK?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not the UK, but my imports get registered by the breeders association, they send me the pedigree and a transfer slip.
I fill in a registration form for my governing body, send that in with the slip and pedigree and cat is then in my name with my association.
It's really easy.

I use a transport company to ensure all government and vet forms are done correctly, I can't risk the cat being turned back though UK requirements are likely far less than here.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I am with FIFe as well. I imported my cat from almost 1200 miles away from a country not even in the EU and registered in a different organisation. I got her as a pet initially... But she is hopefully going to be bred soon. As for import into UK I probably cannot be of any help as rules may vary slightly. As for importing her into FIFe, she needed the original pedigree and transfer of ownership. With FIFe you don't even need to register a cattery for the first two litters. FIFe is, in my opinion, besides CFA and possibly GCCF (which I am not too familiar with but hear a lot about from the people in UK) the best registry organisation there is.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> With FIFe you don't even need to register a cattery for the first two litters.


That depends of the country you're in. Here in Finland you must have a registered cattery prefix before you can breed in Fifé, you also have to attend to a 'felinology course' in order to get that prefix. If I recall correctly, in Sweden you can breed one litter without the registered cattery prefix.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> I tried to find my queen here in UK but that was difficult


Even if you import a queen you might have problems finding a stud for the same sorts of reasons you are having problems finding a queen.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, Ivka!

I was in a similar situation myself having come to UK from Moscow 16 years ago and deciding after a while to try and breed cats in this country. First of all - I would have helped you if you wanted a Burmese - which I have. But I was never keen on Persians although I do appreciate Chinchillas can be very beautiful.
The people who advise you to do your very best finding a local cat are absolutely right. It's like finding yourself an adopted family in a way. If you buy a breeding queen from a reputable UK breeder, you by default acquire an ally and possibly a friend. Without such an ally your life as a novice breeder (and the success of your breeding program) will be much more difficult than it should be. 
Your best bet is to visit different cat shows and keep approaching people showing cats of the breed you want. Talk to them, ask them questions, pester them in a nice way. Somebody will give in eventually. It would help of course if you did have some experience of breeding cats in another country or at least had pet cats and can produce the old photos. People want to be sure that their precious baby girl will get a loving home and would not be taken advantage of be some unscrupulous person thinking he/she can make money on breeding pedigree cats (which I do not think is possible if you treat your cats right).


----------

